# Chris Tall: Heißes Girl im Publikum



## kelso (12 Jan. 2016)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin eben über dieses Video vom "Stand-up-Comedy-Artist" (oder wie würde man das nennen?!) Chris Tall gestolpert. Der Typ ist nicht total unwitzig, aber auch nicht wirklich gut. Könnte sein, dass er sich noch positiv weiterentwickelt, ist aber auch egal. Denn es geht um die Frau im Publikum: Er spricht mit einer, die Melle heißt. Und neben der sitzt die, die ich meine. Wow!  Vor allem die Sekunden so ab 2.55 sind interessant. Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust, davon ein gif zu machen oder so?!

Jedenfalls hier erst einmal der Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P86GPRyin_U

Eure Meinung würd mich natürlich interessieren (über die Frau, von mir aus aber auch über Chris Tall, wenn euch das wichtiger erscheint...  )


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Jan. 2016)

Ich seh da nur Titten :drip: 

Mit anderen Klamotten ohne den Monster-Ausschnitt wäre sie keinem aufgefallen 

Und schön noch die Sonnenbrille reingesteckt, damit auf jeden jeder hinschaut


----------



## Padderson (13 Jan. 2016)

ich fand beide nicht schlecht


----------



## dcmer (17 Jan. 2016)

Durch und durch eine hübsche Frau. Das brave Gesicht lässt einen kaum glauben, dass sie ihren Ausschnitt so schön offen trägt. Toll!


----------



## auulo (23 Jan. 2016)

Fand beide recht gut


----------



## paparazzi (24 Jan. 2016)

Jane Sommer
https://www.instagram.com/janysommer/


----------



## kelso (26 Jan. 2016)

:thx::thx::thx:

Wow... dass du das herausgefunden hast/wusstest, flößt mir fast ein bisschen Angst ein... 

Spitze, vielen Dank!

Für die Brille im Ausschnitt scheint sie ein ganz spezielles Faible zu haben...

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.model-kartei.de/portfolios/model/433490/janesommer/


----------

